# I love big gear



## FunPhotons (Jan 22, 2013)

As a counterpoint to the posts on here complaining about the size of a DSLR, I'm here to say I like it that way! I spend the weekend with a 







Lowepro Pro Trekker strapped to my back with 35 lbs of stuff. Great exercise! And I knew I wouldn't miss any opportunity. I had a full Gitzo and RRS tripod system for doing panoramas, plus about five lenses and flash system. I had it covered! It was comfortable and really strengthened me up (I went with a buddy who had his backpack filled with unusable stuff, just for the exercise) Compared to that, holding the DSLR with a single lens is nothing! If I feel like a small setup I throw a pancake or other prime on there, it's nothing. 

So you can keep your puny girly man Leica; it's a DSLR for me anyway.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> So you can keep your puny girly man Leica; it's a DSLR for me anyway.



LOL. 

I agree. This is why I don't see the point in a G-series type camera, for me. The PowerShot S100 fits in the pocket of a tight pair of jeans. That's my definition of 'small' and 'easy to carry'. Any bigger than that, it might as well be a 1-series body and a bag of lenses....so usually, it is.


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 23, 2013)

Bout the smallest camera I'll actually like is a 7D, with grip.
Admittedly, I'd like a really compact camera like the s100 but really I know that once I get a 5DIII i'm going to have little interest in one.
And I held a Puny girly man Leica X1 today. Lovely lens, good sensor. Feels flimsy as hell and has harsh NR


----------



## kyle77 (Jan 23, 2013)

I totally agree. I'm 6'5" and 250 pounds, so it's one-series bodies for me. I have an old 40d as a backup body, but I never use it if I don't have to because it feels small in my hands, and the rebels just feel awkward because half my hand is hanging free (not bashing rebels though, I started out with an xti).


----------



## Meh (Jan 23, 2013)

Size does matter!


----------



## bycostello (Jan 23, 2013)

;D not for me though.... maybe an age thing....


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will be traveling to Hong Kong & China this coming friday - guess what camera I'm bringing with me? 5D 3 + 40mm pancake + 16-35 II.

I still want P+S camera size with FF sensor - with some special lenses: 14, 35, 50mm etc...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lightweights.

Add a Vinten ProTouch5, a mic stand and sound gear into the mix, along with a redhead kit, and then you are travelling big.


----------



## IWLP (Jan 23, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I will be traveling to Hong Kong & China this coming friday - guess what camera I'm bringing with me? 5D 3 + 40mm pancake + 16-35 II.
> 
> I still want P+S camera size with FF sensor - with some special lenses: 14, 35, 50mm etc...



Wuss. 

I went on a similar trip (HKG + China for 2 weeks) and took a 60D, EF-S 17-55 f/2.8, EF-S 10-22, 70-200 IS USM II, 50 f/1.8 II, 580 EX II and accessories (Gorillapod, Videomic 2 among other things) in a Lowepro shoulder bag. 

Thank goodness back massages are cheap in mainland China ...


----------



## Ricku (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorry but this is just too stupid, and I couldn't disagree more.  Your logic is almost the exact same logic that some people use when they want to buy a big car, just because they are "way manlier" than small cars.

It's plain dumbness, and I do hope you are joking. ;D

Anyway.. It is all about the IQ! The day when someone makes a small P&S-sized full frame body, with awesome IQ, dynamic range, clean high and low ISO, and decent AF, I will be the first photog to drop my big ass gear and go light weight! ..And I am pretty sure that many thousands will follow. At least all who mostly shoot static subjects and landscapes.

Why on earth would I want to go hiking or traveling with a bag full of bricks, if I don't have to?


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 23, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> As a counterpoint to the posts on here complaining about the size of a DSLR, I'm here to say I like it that way! I spend the weekend with a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same way. When I summitted Mount Evans, I had with me in my bag a 300 2.8, with 2x TC, in addition to a 5d and its 24-105, a 7D with its 70-200 2.8 IS, a 11-16 2.8, a 30 1.4 also. The 300 2.8 served me beautiffully when on my descent I came across marmots, Ptarmigans, and Pikas. The images I captured could never have happened with a shorter lens.

I am all for Uber Preparation.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 23, 2013)

IWLP said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be traveling to Hong Kong & China this coming friday - guess what camera I'm bringing with me? 5D 3 + 40mm pancake + 16-35 II.
> ...



I'm scheduled 5 trips this year. This will be my 1st trip for 2013. I like foot massages in China ;D no dam cheap


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> As a counterpoint to the posts on here complaining about the size of a DSLR, I'm here to say I like it that way! I spend the weekend with a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said ... I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## emag (Jan 23, 2013)

Pansies ;D

The LSST camera will be the largest digital camera ever constructed, measuring roughly 5' x 10'


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont mind carrying big gear but my hands are small so i dont need a big camera  yes girly perhaps


----------



## smithy (Jan 23, 2013)

I find Canon SLRs too light for my manly build, so I like to tape concrete slabs to them to make them heavier and bulkier. Oh, and I've glued broken glass to the hand grip too, because if you're not bleeding, you're not a real photographer.

;D


----------



## NetDog (Jan 23, 2013)

All of the above, plus I also wear WD40 for aftershave.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 23, 2013)

smithy said:


> I find Canon SLRs too light for my manly build, so I like to tape concrete slabs to them to make them heavier and bulkier. Oh, and I've glued broken glass to the hand grip too, because if you're not bleeding, you're not a real photographer.


Best statement in the whole thread. ;D


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep it up guys, keep it up! I'm going back to Philmont in 2014 and I want the encouragement. Next time, I'm going to take a DSLR + lenses for sure, not just the D20 Tough P&S on my pack. It's only 10 days on the trail (8500 - 12K mountain trails) with just my backpack and the crew. This past summer, we hiked close to 90 miles over the ten day trek but since it was my first trek, I didn't want to take all the camera gear and regret it. Now that I've done it, I'm confident I can manage the extra weight of the camera gear. Boo-Yah!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > So you can keep your puny girly man Leica; it's a DSLR for me anyway.
> ...



+1111 - Total Ditto. I've been saying this for years. And I also have a S95. For me it's either super portable (for low key or stealth) or a DSLR. While the G series is nice, once it's too big to have on your waist (like a phone) or in your pocket, it might as well be a DSLR. And if you've ever picked up the G1X, well, it's as heavy as a DSLR so....

I drag a couple bodies, multiple lenses, monopod, flashes, batteries, media, misc other necessities etc to summer camps and all other scout activities. If I do that, it's obvious that I'm not pining after 4/3 systems or G series cameras. Maybe someday but not today!!


----------



## hambergler (Jan 23, 2013)

I disagree. DSLR is for the time where taking photos is the primary reason you are out. In these instances I will be traveling with a few lenses/flash and maybe a tripod.

Something like a Fuji X-E1 or a Leica where you want an awesome camera but want to enjoy yourself and taking photos is not the primary reason you are there. In these situations i'll carry maybe one extra lens.

RX100 or Fuji X20 for discreet portable.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2013)

Ricku said:


> I'm sorry but this is just too stupid, and I couldn't disagree more.  Your logic is almost the exact same logic that some people use when they want to buy a big car, just because they are "way manlier" than small cars.
> 
> It's plain dumbness, and I do hope you are joking. ;D
> 
> ...



it's not dumbness, because what you're talking about is completely wishful thinking. what P&S camera do you own that gives you the same "awesome IQ, dynamic range, clean high and low ISO, and decent AF" as a XD-level camera and L-lens?

sure, if you could fit everything that goes into a 5DIII, with the exact same level of performance in all ways (not just IQ, but also AF, ease of handling, etc.) ... then sure, why wouldn't we all save ourselves a few pounds. the reality is, that camera doesn't exist. not even the Sony RX-1 qualifies. there are plenty of instances when I'm on vacation that a 35mm f/2 lens would absolutely not be acceptable for what I am shooting.

I believe the OP was being a little tongue-in-cheek about the manliness thing, his real point was he enjoys the flexibility of having all of his gear available to him to use. as a generalist, I couldn't agree more. one moment I am shooting a landscape with GND filters on a tripod, the next moment I may want to be shooting a bird with a telephoto and extender. to do that, you have to walk softly and carry a big bag.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 23, 2013)

While you beat your chest about your 1Dx and your 100-400 push pull, Ansel and I will be pushing and pulling our view cameras and wooden tripods up to Half Dome.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> While you beat your chest about your 1Dx and your 100-400 push pull, Ansel and I will be pushing and pulling our view cameras and wooden tripods up to Half Dome.



nice. the more behind-the-scenes stuff I read, the more impressed I am by the number of people out there still shooting large format. seriously, the past two months I keep coming across photos that I'm like, that's a great photo, I wonder what it was shot with, and then the answer is some kind of large format.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 23, 2013)

I... Like... Big... Gear and I cannot lie!


----------



## Harry Muff (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a proper rucksack camera bag for a while now. I've had a Billingham 335 for about 17 years now but I don't use it as it is too conspicuous to carry around.


For this reason, I've been using an old sports rucksack with a sweater in it for padding. It's not ideal, but at least it doesn't advertise its contents.


The Lowepro bags seem the least like they advertise what's in the bag, but is there anything that really doesn't look like a camera bag at all out there?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> I've been thinking about getting a proper rucksack camera bag for a while now. I've had a Billingham 335 for about 17 years now but I don't use it as it is too conspicuous to carry around.
> 
> 
> For this reason, I've been using an old sports rucksack with a sweater in it for padding. It's not ideal, but at least it doesn't advertise its contents.
> ...



Totally agree. Packing thousands of dollars worth of heavy camera gear in a dedicated photo backpack only seems to accomplish two things...

- Advertise a lot of expensive camera gear is here
- Guarantee that you'll be doing nothing other than shooting pictures since there is no room for anything else

I typically use normal daypacks or backpacks and put the camera gear in individual protection, whatever that might be. Lens cases, fleece jackets, clothes for the hike, whatever. I need a backpack that is a backpack, not a lens case with straps. I'm almost always doing more on the trip than just taking pictures and I hate advertising that I'm carrying even more equipment as expensive as the camera I have in my hand.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 24, 2013)

I honestly have started to love gripped bodies (big I guess). Balances out a heavy lens very well and makes it much easier to shoot handheld or even on a monopod. The weight of having to ski, trek or whatnot with it sucks but worth it in the end when you get the shot.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 24, 2013)

smithy said:


> I find Canon SLRs too light for my manly build, so I like to tape concrete slabs to them to make them heavier and bulkier. Oh, and I've glued broken glass to the hand grip too, because if you're not bleeding, you're not a real photographer.
> 
> ;D


What FunPhotons said makes sense.
In India many women labourors carry concrete slabs to earn their daily bread and Eunuchs walk on broken glass, bleeding through their feet, to pay respect to their diety ... so I do not believe taping concrete slabs and gluing broken glass can be listed under "real photographer" category ;D


----------



## cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> As a counterpoint to the posts on here complaining about the size of a DSLR, I'm here to say I like it that way! I spend the weekend with a...



So where are the pics? :


----------



## docholliday (Jan 24, 2013)

After years of traveling around the world on vacation carrying a Hasselblad (503 & 203) with a 110FE and 50CF/FLE, it's nothing to carry around a 1Ds3 with 21/2.8ZE - feels like half the weight. Well, that and before the Hasselblad stuff, I traveled with an RB67...


----------



## epsiloneri (Jan 24, 2013)

emag said:


> Pansies ;D The LSST camera will be the largest digital camera ever constructed, measuring roughly 5' x 10'


And that doesn't even include the front lens: the 8.4 meter diameter mirror and the building to support it! http://www.lsst.org


----------



## Nishi Drew (Jan 24, 2013)

I was all for big heavy gear especially for how grip-able and balanced to the lenses the camera bodies are + of course the IQ and dof/perspective control that bigger stuff provides.

But what's this, the OM-1 with the extra grips are perfect, fits my hand nicely and with how lightweight the lenses are I can carry more gear. I just need to keep on convincing myself that I 'need' an FF sensor when IQ, DR, ISO for photo and video of them mFT cams are getting so much better and super fast AF and weather sealing and the swivel screen...


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 24, 2013)

Reminds me of when I went on a 5-day Scout Hike when i was 14 or so. They always recommend you carry 20% of your body weight or so, that that should have been 15kg at the time. Not only did I not have the lightest tent and sleeping bag, my bag was 23kg because I deemed that I couldn't live without a home-made sound system strapped to my backpack, powered by a few 6V lantern batteries, a whole heap of cassettes to listen to, plus a bottle of vodka and 2L of Coke to mix it with. With all that booze i never noticed the extra weight...

Anyway, the one lens that I haven't been hiking with yet is my big boy and my Hasselbladski...


----------



## docholliday (Jan 24, 2013)

I caved and hiked for years with about 45-65lbs of gear on my back (of course, in a real backpack). So, to add a bit more weight to my camera gear isn't really noticable - it's still lighter than what I used to carry!

Of course, my 4x5 outfit wasn't exactly the lightest either. Even with CF tripods and everything else toned down, the camera, holders and lenses still makes my 1Ds3 feel like a feather.

Then again, you could always try carrying this for Hasselblad (yeah, that's a 203FE/205FCC at the end of it):


----------



## insanitybeard (Jan 24, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't want a smaller body than the 7D I own. I like the solid feel of the 7D in my hands, I have used my partner's 400D on occaision and dislike the smaller viewfinder, the more cramped controls and the less solid feel in the hand, as well as the control layout. For me it just isn't as nice to use. So for this reason, whilst having lighter and smaller kit is not to be ignored, especially when you have other equally or more important things to carry, there is a limit to how small and light you can get things whilst maintaining full usability! And as has been said before, a compact (eg, mirrorless) body may be all well and good but place a big-ish tele lens on that body and the balance just isn't the same, the grip isn't as good, and for action subjects, BIF etc that can be a big issue!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 24, 2013)

kubelik said:


> he enjoys the flexibility of having all of his gear available to him to use. as a generalist, I couldn't agree more. one moment I am shooting a landscape with GND filters on a tripod, the next moment I may want to be shooting a bird with a telephoto and extender. to do that, you have to walk softly and carry a big bag.



Yup. The serious part of my point is that I've got a couple smaller cameras, among them a S100 and a Fuji X100, that I got for just the reason of having a small side camera. The S100 gets some shots because during the working day it really is the only camera I can have with me. But, the poor quality of the shots compared to the DSLR is a bugger. The Fuji gets better shots, but the features - focus, speed, and shooting accuracy sucks. Again I find myself wanting the DSLR. 

Will we ever have a camera that is as good as a DSLR in a tiny package? Possible, but I doubt it for a couple of reasons. One is the physics, a small camera simply won't be able to achieve the capabilities (speed, features, noise, IQ etc) of a DSLR. As small cameras advance so do the DSLR's. That will leave me wanting to use the DSLR.

Two, manufacturers want to place products such that there is a high end market and a middle end. Will somebody come out with a P&S body that has the capabilities of a Canon DSLR, with its full range of lenses, flashes, filters, etc etc? Possible but not probable. 

Finally - more serious part here - I like my equipment. I like messing with it, taking care of it, and most of all using it. I would be lonely if I just had a little itty-bitty Leica and one lens, I'd feel like a puny girly man.


----------



## zim (Jan 24, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> .... 2L of Coke to mix it with.....



Now that's girly!  ;D


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 24, 2013)

Bigger is better when it's bigger for a reason. Big DSLRs are generally better cameras than little point and shoot cameras. One of my favorite things about the 7D and the 5D Mark III is the ergonomics - they just feels good in my hands. They fit. They're well balanced. I've got a small shoulder bag that I can throw my camera and lens into when I don't need all the gear, but if I know I'm gonna use it, or there's even a chance I might need it, I take it all. Isn't that what photography's all about. What's the use of having it if you don't take it with you and use it? 

The people who say that "good things come in small packages" are trying to sell you something. I like my camera gear like I like my women - Big, Fat, and in the sack.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 24, 2013)

In class today we were discussing pinholes and Holgas when the guy sitting in front of me whips out 100-400 Push Pull. I think I drooled on my desk. Not that there's anything wrong with that…him whipping out his push pull


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 25, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> "him whipping out his push pull in front of me"
> "I drooled on my desk"


Now that sounds disturbing ;D


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 25, 2013)

It's not you focal length, it's how you steer your gear.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Didn't Ansel say it's the 8 inches BEHIND the camera that matters?


----------



## skinkfoot (Jan 25, 2013)

While not the biggest lens in the world I do use this 400mm f4.0 from the 60's once in a while and I find it to be a beast!


----------



## KyleSTL (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Ironically, the nifty fifty is also in the picture for contrast. Nice touch.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 25, 2013)

what a fun thread.

I like the big gear too. It feels good in the hands. If you think a 5-10 lb camera load is too heavy to "lug" around, you really do need to start working out! (Unless, of course, you have some sort of medical condition preventing you from lifting/carrying too much for extended periods of time.) Or you can hang out with all the wives and sip on you fruity drink while the rest of us get those great shots you only wish you could get.


----------



## skinkfoot (Jan 25, 2013)

By big gear are you referring to your little 70-200 or your 40mm pancake?


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2013)

I upgraded recently from a 350D and getting a bigger camera (grip) was one of the things I was looking forward, since holding a small camera, specially with a not so small lens (17-55 f2.8 or a 70-300) for some time was getting uncomfortable for my fingers. Btw, that was my first camera that I bought when it came out, without seeing it first and expecting something like my friends 20D... needles to say, I was a bit surprised how little camera for how much money I got : )

... and, when the 6D came out, I was just wondering why is (almost) everybody hyped about it being smaller... i get lighter, but I would prefer it being just that tiny bit bigger (after I held it next to 7D and 5Dii/iii)


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 27, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> what a fun thread.
> 
> I like the big gear too. It feels good in the hands. If you think a 5-10 lb camera load is too heavy to "lug" around, you really do need to start working out! (Unless, of course, you have some sort of medical condition preventing you from lifting/carrying too much for extended periods of time.) Or you can hang out with all the wives and sip on you fruity drink while the rest of us get those great shots you only wish you could get.


+1


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 27, 2013)

kyle77 said:


> I totally agree. I'm 6'5" and 250 pounds, so it's one-series bodies for me. I have an old 40d as a backup body, but I never use it if I don't have to because it feels small in my hands, and the rebels just feel awkward because half my hand is hanging free (not bashing rebels though, I started out with an xti).


+1


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 27, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> Bigger is better when it's bigger for a reason. Big DSLRs are generally better cameras than little point and shoot cameras. One of my favorite things about the 7D and the 5D Mark III is the ergonomics - they just feels good in my hands. They fit. They're well balanced. I've got a small shoulder bag that I can throw my camera and lens into when I don't need all the gear, but if I know I'm gonna use it, or there's even a chance I might need it, I take it all. Isn't that what photography's all about. What's the use of having it if you don't take it with you and use it?
> 
> The people who say that "good things come in small packages" are trying to sell you something. I like my camera gear like I like my women - Big, Fat, and in the sack.


  +1


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I will be traveling to Hong Kong & China this coming friday - guess what camera I'm bringing with me? 5D 3 + 40mm pancake + 16-35 II.
> 
> I still want P+S camera size with FF sensor - with some special lenses: 14, 35, 50mm etc...



Hi guys,
I'm currently on my business in Hong Kong & China. My co-workers and I took a walk around the Tsim Sha Tsui and Lady Market yesterday. I was shooting with 5D III and 16-35 II. After 1 hour or so into the walk, I felt the weight of this combo was getting heavier and heavier. 

I'm not sure if I'm getting older :-[ or the jetlag, but it wasn't fun carrying that combo around anymore. (yes, I carried with RS-7)

I'm getting ready to go over China and I know for sure the 40mm pancake will be attached on my 5D III from now.

I'm been thinking about the Sony RX1...I might get one after this trip 8)


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jan 27, 2013)

To me it is not a matter of big or small, or what "feels good" but I have to be able to operate the gear smooth. Change focal point fast, change ISO, shutter/apeture, AF-mode....
In mittens.
I live in sweden, november to february is glove time. Touchscreen? I don´t think so. Give me buttons I can feel through double layers of gloves or the camera is useless a few months a year.

I´ll carry what I have to carry. No problem. On family trips I just use fewer lenses.

I need a better beanie; got a brainfreeze last weekend from having the cold camera body pressed to my head a few hours in the early morning


----------



## smithy (Jan 28, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be traveling to Hong Kong & China this coming friday - guess what camera I'm bringing with me? 5D 3 + 40mm pancake + 16-35 II.
> ...


I carried a Lowepro Mini Trekker AW when I was in China a year or so ago. Inside was my 40D, 10-22mm, 70-200 f/4L, 24-70L, 50 f/1.8, filters and spare batteries. Yeah it was heavy after walking around Beijing for hours at a time in the middle of summer, but it was worth it.

I went to Sweden on the same trip, and went with the same approach there too.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a bit shaky hands and am quite big so weight is actually somerhing I prefer. The small camera that other guy dreamed of here would likely make me take worse. And I don't mind carry stuff, am in Saigon now and will spend four days on a motorbike driving around the Mekong Delta with backpack full of gear on my back and a small Ocean Pack strapped to the bike with some underwear and a toothbrush.


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Anyway.. It is all about the IQ! The day when someone makes a small P&S-sized full frame body, with awesome IQ, dynamic range, clean high and low ISO, and decent AF, I will be the first photog to drop my big ass gear and go light weight! ..And I am pretty sure that many thousands will follow. At least all who mostly shoot static subjects and landscapes.
> 
> Why on earth would I want to go hiking or traveling with a bag full of bricks, if I don't have to?



The law of physics/optics dictates the size of a full frame body....smaller body >>>>> smaller sensor The image has to be deposited onto the sensor as the light travels through the lenses.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2013)

NetDog said:


> All of the above, plus I also wear WD40 for aftershave.



You don't dry-shave with a very sharp axe head?????


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2013)

I carry along an iPhone.... and as back-up I bring a Pelican case stuffed with a 60D body, a 400/5.6, an 18-200, a 10-20, and a 100L...and a Cedar-Canvas canoe.... and a tripod... and back pain medication....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2013)

How about a 2000mm lens? Appologies for picture quality.... it was taken with a Nikon....


----------



## Northstar (Jan 29, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> How about a 2000mm lens? Appologies for picture quality.... it was taken with a Nikon....



funny don!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > How about a 2000mm lens? Appologies for picture quality.... it was taken with a Nikon....
> ...


actually it was with an iPad..... and they do not focus well on black objects.... and when it came out so badly blurred, rather than take it over again with a good camera I decided to have some fun.... there IS a use for poor quality pictures


----------



## Northstar (Jan 29, 2013)

i don't care much for big gear....but my girlfriend does!


----------



## charlesa (Jan 29, 2013)

Big gun there North!


----------



## M.ST (Jan 29, 2013)

If someone say that the 1D X is too big but it behind the EF 1200 and it looks like a toy camera.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Jan 29, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about getting a proper rucksack camera bag for a while now. I've had a Billingham 335 for about 17 years now but I don't use it as it is too conspicuous to carry around.
> ...



Get yourself an F-Stop Mountain Series bag and pick your preferred size of ICU (you'll know what an ICU is when you look at their website). I love my Loka, it doesn't look like a camera bag, and with a Medium Pro ICU I have lots of room for other gear.

http://fstopgear.com/product/mountain


----------



## Grumbaki (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread is approved by Ron Swanson.


----------

